# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photo - Waves texrure 719

## ghostdarkgs

*Stock Photo - Waves texrure 719* 
10 JPG | 300dpi | 13.22 Mb​
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/80790690/107e635/Waves.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=25729

----------

